# NREMT identification question



## guardian528 (May 26, 2009)

So I'm taking my written tomorrow, and in the confirmation email it said to have 2 different ID's with me.



> Please be prepared to show two (2) forms of personal identification.  One must be a driver's license, state identification card, military identification, or passport and include a permanently affixed photo.  The second must include your name and signature.  Neither ID may be expired, and your name on both forms of identification must be exactly the same as the name that
> appears on your Authorization to Test letter issued by the NREMT.



But my driver's license has a photo, name, and signature.... so do I only need one? or do you need 2 just for security reasons? has anyone taken the test recently that can point me in the right direction?

thanks


----------



## medic417 (May 26, 2009)

You must have 2.


----------



## EMTelite (May 26, 2009)

I just took it today and I brought my passport and my drivers license


----------



## akflightmedic (May 26, 2009)

guardian528 said:


> So I'm taking my written tomorrow, and in the confirmation email it said to have 2 different ID's with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that you got your answer, which was take TWO (2) forms of ID....I can't help but question your post further.

What I do not understand is why in your CONFIRMATION Letter to TEST is states bring "2 DIFFERENT ID's", plus you then quote the section word for word where they describe what is acceptable and not...yet, you still think an answer online from an anonymous user will be more correct and any different than what they sent you?

In this case, the answer is the same as what you have in your hand, but WHY would you question what is written, what you received in the mail, what you have in your hand in black and white? How can they make it any more easier or more clear to comprehend?

Sorry, to those who read this...rant over.


----------



## Sasha (May 26, 2009)

I used my drivers license and debit card with signature.


----------



## guardian528 (May 26, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> Now that you got your answer, which was take TWO (2) forms of ID....I can't help but question your post further.
> 
> What I do not understand is why in your CONFIRMATION Letter to TEST is states bring "2 DIFFERENT ID's", plus you then quote the section word for word where they describe what is acceptable and not...yet, you still think an answer online from an anonymous user will be more correct and any different than what they sent you?
> 
> ...



my confirmation letter didn't say 2 different, it said 2 forms of identification. i thought it could be possible in other states they don't have their signature on their driver's license and this could be the reason they need something else also. I was just asking for clarification, but i apologize if my question upset you this much. sometimes instructions can be misleading, and I didn't see the harm in making sure. but you're right, totally unacceptable. better just go kill myself now for being so incredibly stupid.

thank you to the others who actually answered my question


----------



## Sasha (May 26, 2009)

> my confirmation letter didn't say 2 different, it said 2 forms of identification.


'

Semantics. What are you going to do? Bring two drivers licenses?


----------



## akflightmedic (May 26, 2009)

It says two forms, so using that particular wording...one form is your driver's license and the other would be.......? (Wow, you answered your own question again).

It is not that your question upset me terribly, it is the fact that you are entering MY profession and are displaying a lack of critical thinking skills, inability to read, comprehend and follow written instructions, and a willing reliance on others whose information may not be as accurate as what what provided to you. THAT is why I am frustrated.

The following up with sarcasm of death threats against your self is childish and immature and again concerns me, because instead of saying ding ding ding...yeh you were right, I was kind of bone headed and have now learned something new, instead you chose to posture and get defensive which further indicates a closed mind to new learning opportunities in whatever shape, form or fashion they may appear.

For the record, I answered your question as well prior to the rant.


----------



## guardian528 (May 26, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> It is not that your question upset me terribly, it is the fact that you are entering MY profession and are displaying a lack of critical thinking skills, inability to read, comprehend and follow written instructions, and a willing reliance on others whose information may not be as accurate as what what provided to you. THAT is why I am frustrated.
> 
> The following up with sarcasm of death threats against your self is childish and immature and again concerns me, because instead of saying ding ding ding...yeh you were right, I was kind of bone headed and have now learned something new, instead you chose to posture and get defensive which further indicates a closed mind to new learning opportunities in whatever shape, form or fashion they may appear.



i think critical thinking was what made me ask the question. it was the thought that, yes, it is possible i read it wrong, so what's the harm in asking the people that have more experience on the subject? i mean, if $75 and an hour drive is at stake, might as well clear things up. i think judging someone else based on one post shows true immaturity. it scares me a little more that you are so quick to get hot headed about a simple question. god only knows how you treat your patients. and i fail to see how using humor indicates me having a 'closed mind to new learning opportunities,' in fact i don't think it correlates at all. hopefully you haven't been in the profession so long that you've forgotten how it was to be new, or how to smile and answer a dumb question.


----------



## marineman (May 26, 2009)

I actually have a 2 page drivers license and last year when I took the EMT-B it worked as both forms of ID since the second page has my name and sig on it so take that all you nay sayers


----------



## JPINFV (May 26, 2009)

Yep, it's a completely legit question. After all, we all know that the NREMT is only out to screw people over and tend to lie all the time on their paperwork. After all, why in the world would the paperwork sent upon registering for the exam specifically state that 2 seperate IDs were needed?


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 26, 2009)

Knock it off and play nice...


----------



## EMTelite (May 26, 2009)

Actually I really dont think it was completely neccessary to carry this conversation on this far lol... he got his answer dont think it matters that he asked


----------



## guardian528 (May 27, 2009)

apology accepted


----------



## akflightmedic (May 27, 2009)

guardian528 said:


> or how to smile and answer a dumb question.



So it was a dumb question??

And please do not accept apologies not offered, its poor form.


----------



## JPINFV (May 27, 2009)

guardian528 said:


> apology accepted



Huh? This post requires clarification in terms of who, when, and were.


----------



## guardian528 (May 27, 2009)

haha it was a joke. ya know, humor? he said end it so i was just ending it. and yes, it was a dumb question according to you. but seeing as i received answers from both sides of the question, most people using 2 forms and someone using only 1, i don't feel like it was too dumb, but we are each entitled to our own opinions.


----------



## JPINFV (May 27, 2009)

guardian528 said:


> haha it was a joke. ya know, humor?


 Oh, you mean that thing that requires non-verbal communication to differentiate between it and seriousness. Yea, sorry, message boards are a text based system of communication that lacks all forms of non-verbal communication.  


> we are each entitled to our own opinions.



So then I am entitled to an opinion on your opinion then.


----------



## armywifeemt (May 28, 2009)

Seems the logical answer would be to just bring two different forms of ID, and if you don't need the second one, no harm done. 

But that's just me... 

I always have two forms on me, because I carry both my driver's license and military ID everywhere, since my military ID is also my insurance card. 

But, based on their criteria, you could use your social security card, any credit or debit card you may have with your name and signature on it... I don't know many people who don't usually carry at least one of these things along with their license or state ID. 

They actually gave me a hard time because my second form of ID also had my picture on it.. talk about stupid. The guy who took them had to go ask his manager if it was acceptable to have two primary forms of ID rather than one primary and one secondary. It was, obviously, but I couldn't believe they even did a double-take, especially considering it was a military community and I can't have been the only person who had come in with both a license and military ID. 

Seriously, as far as two different forms of ID go, I think it would be a lot harder to fake two different forms of photo identification, one of which is federally issued, than it would to fake one form and something without a photo on it. 

Either way, yes, you need two.  Yes, they will check.


----------



## marineman (May 29, 2009)

At $110 a crack I'd bring 3 forms to be safe, my previous comment about making it by with one was not an answer to your question at all, simply a wise crack back at those that were being wise with you.


----------



## akflightmedic (May 29, 2009)

marineman said:


> At $110 a crack I'd bring 3 forms to be safe, my previous comment about making it by with one was not an answer to your question at all, simply a wise crack back at those that were being wise with you.



Oh, well then, that was quite witty...LOL. (sarcasm)

So now you are rescinding your one form of ID experience and instead supporting those who were "wise" to him and suggested he do what it says and bring two separate forms, possibly three?

Just clarifying your position because I lost track with your cheeky humor.


----------



## AJ Hidell (May 29, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> cheeky humor


Dude, you gotta quit hanging around the Euro trash.  You're picking up their lingo. Next thing you know, you're going to forget how to spell color, and neighbor, and behavior.


----------



## akflightmedic (May 29, 2009)

Colour
Humour
Behaviour
Neighbour

Easy cheesy Mate!


----------



## marineman (May 29, 2009)

Yes I think he should bring at least 2, who knows maybe in his system he doesn't have standing orders to read and follow directions. 

I actually did get by using 2 pages of my drivers license as 2 forms but I brought more with me.


----------

